# Kelly Brook on way to the gym...



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Perfection!!! :drool:

#Inb4wheymansayshorseface


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd eat a yard of her sh1te with a rusty spoon.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Mince Pies said:


> I'd eat a yard of her sh1te with a rusty spoon.


Really? Think I'd rather just shag her:confused1:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Marvellous, just off to the gym myself, well I was,...... off for a w4nk instead now!


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Cheers that's sorted the morning glory!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Hope she doesn't work those curves off!


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sure she was in a film called Three? She looked amazing in that.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Woulddtonguepunchthefartboxofawomanamanthatfckedkellyoncefckedinthe90sjusttogrtaslighttasteofsomethingtjatstouchedsomethingthatstouchedher


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Would bang/10

Love to spend an evening disappointing her for 4 minutes 33 seconds...


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Now this is interesting...personally I find her very average. I am not saying she is crap, my chick is better blah blah but based on those pics I see better looking girls going to gym everyday.

Funny thing attraction. One mans garbage is another mans gold. I would rate her a 7


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Rough

Good job too, she needs to lose a few lb


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Now this is interesting...personally I find her very average. I am not saying she is crap, my chick is better blah blah but based on those pics I see better looking girls going to gym everyday.
> 
> Funny thing attraction. One mans garbage is another mans gold. I would rate her a 7


I agree.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Now this is interesting...personally I find her very average. I am not saying she is crap, my chick is better blah blah but based on those pics I see better looking girls going to gym everyday.
> 
> Funny thing attraction. One mans garbage is another mans gold. I would rate her a 7


Agreed them pics show her as average, yet she's super hot in the photoshopped images of her, Photoshop is like makeup for people with makeup


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Shes pretty fit but her ass lets her down

View attachment 167313


Did you miss this pic, bloody disgusting


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

never seen the attraction with her looks a "soft build"


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

naturalun said:


> Would bang/10
> 
> Love to spend an evening disappointing her for 4 minutes 33 seconds...


Is 4 mins of that the apologising??


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Now this is interesting...personally I find her very average. I am not saying she is crap, my chick is better blah blah but based on those pics I see better looking girls going to gym everyday.
> 
> Funny thing attraction. One mans garbage is another mans gold. I would rate her a 7


This happens all the time with celebs! People put them on a pedestal just because they're famous. There's a small number of celebs who 10s but the rest are no better than what you see locally on the street/gym/bar!

Also, I go to a spit and sawdust type gym and we've got better girls there!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

AndyWaller said:


> Is 4 mins of that the apologising??


Haha. Pretty much mate, and 15 seconds of embarrassment afterwards


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

I've met Sophie Reade in person and she definitely is worth a go on.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Perfection!!! :drool:
> 
> #Inb4wheymansayshorseface


Hmm, weren't you saying the other week that once birds are past their mid 20's they're past it and have had too many cocks?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

gtir said:


> never seen the attraction with her looks a "soft build"


Women are supposed to be soft so you have bits to grab and to make shake around as you ram them an bounce lol

Otherwise you mayaswell shag a feminine bloke

Inb4Skye


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Archaic said:


> Perfection!!! :drool:
> 
> #Inb4wheymansayshorseface


Exceptionally beautiful. Body is great, I love a bird with some curves. Don't think she came across too well in some TV programmes though so she would have to convince me she wasn't dumb before I serenaded her


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Smokey13 said:


> Shes pretty fit but her ass lets her down
> 
> View attachment 167313
> 
> ...


This is grim


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Hmm, weren't you saying the other week that once birds are past their mid 20's they're past it and have had too many cocks?


The female body is in its prime at 17, after that its a steady descent into poor complexion, sagging and wrinkles. Thank **** 17 is legal in this country. :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think she's got better as she's got older.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

meh, i'd pass tbh


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

megatron said:


> meh, i'd pass tbh


I think she's nice, it's funny how people look at famous people differently though.

I work in IT and sometimes we'll get a bird in that will work for one of our vendors and all the guys will go on about how fit she is when she isn't fit at all. It's just that there's hardly any women in IT and average birds get treated like goddesses, but if you saw them in a pub you wouldn't give them a second look.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

She's very decent looking don't get me wrong but she's no Kate Upton - perfection.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Perfection!!! :drool:
> 
> #Inb4wheymansayshorseface


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> The female body is in its prime at 17, after that its a steady descent into poor complexion, sagging and wrinkles. Thank **** 17 is legal in this country. :lol:


I'd say 20-24 as at 17 some still have puppy fat. Not that I'd ever have a chance with any women under the age of 25... or is that any women!! :no:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

havering said:


> She's very decent looking don't get me wrong but she's no Kate Upton - perfection.


no bum no hips Kate Upton?

a perfect example, as long as you have nice tits, you can sell your body for millions so internet virgins can obsess over you.

She's kind of a mess. She's chunky, some girls can be pretty big and still be tight and firm, but she isn't. Yes, she's got a pretty face and big boobs, and for those two reasons she's getting work, but I don't think ANYONE would argue that she's look better if she worked out a lot and lost 20 pounds, and replaced that with TONE. She's only 22 years old, and she has the body of a 30-year-old who has had 10 years of 40-pound weight fluctuations (or pregnancies). Her skin in loose and she has a tummy pouch. :thumbdown:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

GPRIM said:


> I'd say 20-24 as at 17 some still have puppy fat. Not that I'd ever have a chance with any women under the age of 25... or is that any women!! :no:


Sweets and a car can go along way mate, don't give up just Yet.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

BetterThanYou said:


> no bum no hips Kate Upton?
> 
> a perfect example, as long as you have nice tits, you can sell your body for millions so internet virgins can obsess over you.
> 
> She's kind of a mess. She's chunky, some girls can be pretty big and still be tight and firm, but she isn't. Yes, she's got a pretty face and big boobs, and for those two reasons she's getting work, but I don't think ANYONE would argue that she's look better if she worked out a lot and lost 20 pounds, and replaced that with TONE. She's only 22 years old, and she has the body of a 30-year-old who has had 10 years of 40-pound weight fluctuations (or pregnancies). Her skin in loose and she has a tummy pouch. :thumbdown:


She's 22??! Damn I thought she was about 30.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I think she's nice, it's funny how people look at famous people differently though.
> 
> I work in IT and sometimes we'll get a bird in that will work for one of our vendors and all the guys will go on about how fit she is when she isn't fit at all. It's just that there's hardly any women in IT and average birds get treated like goddesses, but if you saw them in a pub you wouldn't give them a second look.


There is no birds in IT, even in the banks. When a fit bird walk past, the team are like Meerkats


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

this place gets more like an issue of Heat magazine every day!


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Shes nice , i wouldnt kick her out o bed for eating crisps ...but she has a bit of work to do in the gym.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Now this is interesting...personally I find her very average. I am not saying she is crap, my chick is better blah blah but based on those pics I see better looking girls going to gym everyday.
> 
> Funny thing attraction. One mans garbage is another mans gold. I would rate her a 7


Agreed. I would say my girlfriend is much more attractive and most certainly are better looking women in everyday life.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

That's the perfect figure for me, not into skinny girls at all.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

RACK said:


> I think she's got better as she's got older.


this x 1 million %


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Jalex said:


> Agreed. I would say my girlfriend is much more attractive and most certainly are better looking women in everyday life.


Pics?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Varg said:


> Pics?


Was waiting for that...haha. Nah brah.


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> There is no birds in IT, even in the banks. When a fit bird walk past, the team are like Meerkats


I see your IT and raise you hydraulic chassis test engineering....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Face it, she's ropey as fk - the only reason anyone would bang her is either 1. They are ugly and cant' do better or 2. The "celeb" factor.

I'd not even raise my eyelids, better girls can be seen in any chain gym at any time.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Rough
> 
> Good job too, she needs to lose a few lb


Yeah i agree. She looks like a dumb monkey whos been let out her cage to me!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SCOOT123 said:


> Yeah i agree. She looks like a dumb monkey whos been let out her cage to me!


Just looks like a school run mum with an unfortunately shaped body lol.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just looks like a school run mum with an unfortunately shaped body lol.


Oh mate don't get me wrong, if i met her and she put it on me id drop my trousers faster than a pedo to a kid...but like you said, shes a school run mother with two big tits as weapons.

I don't like them big...they scare me lol!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

She just looks average!? 6/10 at best!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

iv done worse


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just looks like a school run mum with an unfortunately shaped body lol.


brb off to pick the kids up from school.

Seriously, ok she's not 10/10 but if there were mums like her on my school run :drool:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Varg said:


> brb off to pick the kids up from school.
> 
> Seriously, ok she's not 10/10 but if there were mums like her on my school run :drool:


mate you don't even have kids you shouldn't be doing a school run

FBI are on to u son


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Rather shag Abi Titmuss

Kelly Brook is indeed fit, but that's coming from someone who would shag Carol Vorderman so my vote doesn't really count

For the record, Kate Upton is just a normal girl with a normal body and normal face(at BEST), but with a boob job and makeup.. Kelly Brook s*hi*ts all over her


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> mate you don't even have kids you shouldn't be doing a school run
> 
> FBI are on to u son


Busted :innocent:


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wait a minute

Is it not normal to want to demolish carol vordaman?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I find her attractive obv but I wouldn't go wild over her, good figure and good looking etc but I think she would look better losing a few pounds. Think she's put a bit on in the last year or so personally.

Obv still would until it bleeds but yeah.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Delhi said:


> Now this is interesting...personally I find her very average. I am not saying she is crap, my chick is better blah blah but based on those pics I see better looking girls going to gym everyday.
> 
> Funny thing attraction. One mans garbage is another mans gold. I would rate her a 7


I agree too. She is a good un, but not as good as people make out.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Smokey13 said:


> Wait a minute
> 
> Is it not normal to want to demolish carol vordaman?


Entirely normal, and jusrified..


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I think she's nice, it's funny how people look at famous people differently though.
> 
> I work in IT and sometimes we'll get a bird in that will work for one of our vendors and all the guys will go on about how fit she is when she isn't fit at all. It's just that there's hardly any women in IT and average birds get treated like goddesses, but if you saw them in a pub you wouldn't give them a second look.


It's the same in the building trade, a girl you wouldn't look at twice in the street suddenly can become stunning and cause everyone to down tools


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

superpube said:


> Entirely normal, and jusrified..


That's a fair old moose knuckle there...


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

AndyWaller said:


> That's a fair old moose knuckle there...


Probably been smashed more times than Georgie Best that slag - Scouse birds - Dirty as they come


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's average. Wouldn't look twice if she was in my gym. Some crackers there.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Agree with the comments. For some reason she just doesnt do anything for me. I know shes good looking but shes missing something.

So its a no from me.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Women are supposed to be soft so you have bits to grab and to make shake around as you ram them an bounce lol
> 
> Otherwise you mayaswell shag a feminine bloke
> 
> Inb4Skye


Proper LOLED


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

All my mates rave about her, but i don't see what the attraction is myself. Wouldn't say no obviously, but think there is better out there.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Would shag the arse off her, but then she'd have no arse which would make her lose appeal in my eyes.



mrwright said:


> Woulddtonguepunchthefartboxofawomanamanthatfckedkellyoncefckedinthe90sjusttogrtaslighttasteofsomethingtjatstouchedsomethingthatstouchedher


Word TL;DR


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Proper LOLED


Do you wobble as you get rammed?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Merkleman said:


> You phaggots for real? She's a strong 9/10


I concur 9/10 wud bang


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Women are supposed to be soft so you have bits to grab and to make shake around as you ram them an bounce lol
> 
> Otherwise you mayaswell shag a feminine bloke
> 
> Inb4Skye


Ain't no woman gonna appreciate u reminding her that there's bits that wobble!!! Tskkkk no grabbing ramming or shaking :2guns:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Out of ten' date=' I would deffo give her one  [/quote']
> 
> twice


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ain't no woman gonna appreciate u reminding her that there's bits that wobble!!! Tskkkk no grabbing ramming or shaking :2guns:


You can wobble grab ram or shake me any day


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> I concur 9/10 wud bang


a pretty face, but that's it

old chunky with saggy tits meh


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> a pretty face, but that's it
> 
> old chunky with saggy tits meh


no offence but thats a photoshop and pretty bad one at it

the original has me sucking on the end of the right nip :tt2:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Perfection.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> You can wobble grab ram or shake me any day


Ur brave lol


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

BetterThanYou said:


> a pretty face, but that's it
> 
> old chunky with saggy tits meh


One word mate...........motorboat


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

To clarify...

Motorboating - Definition.

The placement of one's face, specifically the mouth, into the area between a well-endowed woman's breasts, followed by a rapid shaking of the face in a side-to-side motion accompanied by yelling. The resulting sound that is created sounds similar to an outboard boat motor.

Sherry was wearing a low-cut top and Mike approached her and started motorboating in her cleavage.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> One word mate...........motorboat


great word bud


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Do you wobble as you get rammed?


Yup


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yup



View attachment 167363


im listening.....


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> View attachment 167363
> 
> 
> im listening.....


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> View attachment 167363
> 
> 
> im listening.....


That gif gets me every time...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Varg said:


> That gif gets me every time...


yeah it cracks me up something fierce


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

She's fit but comes across as dumb as a bag of hammers, which is off-putting.


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

didnt statham say she used to melt his head,spending 1hour 45 mins to get ready to go down to the shop for groceries or something??

poor cvnt wanting eggs for his tea and he has to put up with that ****e lol


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

View attachment 167373


Yeah she's stinkin init


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Lettuce be realtea. Anyone don't want to smash this is clearly ghey.....


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ur brave lol


I'd gladly let you destroy me mentally and physically in anyway you wish haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I'd gladly let you destroy me mentally and physically in anyway you wish haha


dont come across too keen remember the boys say u have to go all round the houses first!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I admire her for her acting talents.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Hmm, weren't you saying the other week that once birds are past their mid 20's they're past it and have had too many cocks?


That is correct mate.

However, if Kelly Brook started giving me a t!tty w4nk I'd make an exception to the rule.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Delhi said:


> Now this is interesting...personally I find her very average. I am not saying she is crap, my chick is better blah blah but based on those pics I see better looking girls going to gym everyday.
> 
> Funny thing attraction. One mans garbage is another mans gold. I would rate her a 7


Same here mate id give her a 6... Sophia vergara... now were talking!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

View attachment 167387
View attachment 167388


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 167387
> View attachment 167388


Is that her sister on the left???


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Love those massive nipples. Too many benders on here.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Lettuce be realtea. Anyone don't want to smash this is clearly ghey.....


Think i must be gheyyyyyy...oh nooo


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> View attachment 167387
> View attachment 167388


I'm starting to like her more...


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Probly the only "model" i wouldn't want to punch in the face as she doesn't come across as the "princess" type, And probly drinks pints


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

View attachment 167394


This is my all time favourite... There's nothing I wouldn't do!


----------



## bad_boy_0 (May 31, 2015)

thankssssssssss


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nobody said:


> Probly the only "model" i wouldn't want to punch in the face as she doesn't come across as the "princess" type, And probly drinks pints


If I asked a woman what she wanted to drink and she said "a pint" I would immediately leave regardless of what she looked like.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I would drag my sac over 6.32 miles of salt-covered broken glass, syringes used by HIV patients, and worm-infested dog feces just to battle a hungry lion that once ate a gazelle that was fed by a tourist who shook hands with a guy that sniffed a chair she sat on 3 years ago


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> If I asked a woman what she wanted to drink and she said "a pint" I would immediately leave regardless of what she looked like.


Pint of jizz?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> If I asked a woman what she wanted to drink and she said "a pint" I would immediately leave regardless of what she looked like.


Real women drink pints.


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Perfection!!! :drool:
> 
> #Inb4wheymansayshorseface


cant see the pics to comment??


----------

